# Proof of Funds



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all

I have seen a tread relating to this but cant find it now when I want to verify something.

With the Proof of Funds in the application, how do you need to show your available funds. We do have savings but not enough for the full value in $CAD, although we do have high value items (eg Caravan, Motorbikes and motor vehicles) which if we sold prior to relocating will give us well in excess of the Funds required. 

Do we have to sell them before our application is submitted to show funds sitting in bank accounts or because they are owned outright can we provide appraisals of the value to show what we will have when landing in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SharonJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have seen a tread relating to this but cant find it now when I want to verify something.
> 
> ...


 You must show cash such as recent bank statements.


----------



## gabywillbeinbcsoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there! If its before you submit your application then yes you can use your own car/house as part of your proof of funds. Just have them appraised.


----------



## kakha (Apr 20, 2011)

Account should be in CAD or USD?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canadian, of course.


----------



## kakha (Apr 20, 2011)

But my country banks do not provide accounts in CAD there are only in USD, EURO and national currency


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

kakha said:


> But my country banks do not provide accounts in CAD there are only in USD, EURO and national currency


Keeping your money in your currency is fine. Just when you report your net worth you report it in CAD.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

For what it's worth follow this guide:- Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals - Proof of funds


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

SharonJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have seen a tread relating to this but cant find it now when I want to verify something.
> 
> ...


Hi. You don't need to have the funds in your bank account. We just got a valuation on our house off an estate agent and sent that in. CIC were happy to accept it. By the time we landed here in Canada we had the funds in the bank and the immigration people check bank statements. Good luck


----------

